# No job - no IBS?



## 16704 (May 13, 2006)

I've noticed that when I'm on vacations and don't have to work, my IBS symtoms reduce. If I take medications I can forget about IBS. But when I come back to work IBS comes back immediately and medications don't help. I'm going to leave my job that stresses me too much. But I dimly aware of what will be with my career and me in the future. Living with IBS is living in fear. Fear kills life.


----------

